# HELP! Assist Hatch and baby still has alittle yolk what do I do!



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Help please... Baby still has alittle yolk his membrane was completly dried up and as we worked to get him out all looked good until he was about out we noticed some yolk still in the shell what do we do??


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Im throwing a brooder together real quick but what do I do I don't want to take the shell off or anything  will the baby finish taking the rest of the yolk in?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh I hope someone is on  I don't want this baby to not make it but I don't know what to do


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say hang in there. I have no idea but I'm sure someone will come on soon who can help.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

This might help: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Put him back in the shell....If you can at least get his bottom half back in it. Wrap tissue around the top and tie it there with string. He needs to shell to push against to put the egg back in.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Excellent advice Roxy. I was out running errands and the Dr. and just got back in, have to feed all the birds their dinner yet. But you can do a search of the forum for past threads on getting the yolk into the body. Someone had done it a few months ago.

If after an hour or so of being restrained in the shell and the yolk does not go in, you have 2 options as shown below. Carefully, trying to manually get the yolk into the body or tying the yolk off.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry was freaking out for a moment already back in egg if he doesnt absork yolk bye 6:15 ill use your other advise btw he definitly has RED eyes and is a tiny guy just about 3 grams


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> btw he definitly has RED eyes and is a tiny guy just about 3 grams


Do you mean plum? If so he's a cinnamon.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In your pix they look like male eyes meaning a split to cinnamon. If you notice there is a dark edge circling the eye, and then a frosted grey look to the iris and then a plum colored pupil.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

yes thats what I mean sorry if the light hits the eye though its definitley red pupil


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

ok he wasnt absorbing yolk so I managed to push the yolk in with each contraction untill all I could see was like a bag ? It appeared the yolk was all absorbed so I twisted it as instructed, put flour gave him alittle coconut water and have him in the brooder to warm up and will check on him in just alittle will take pictures of him then I also wanted to add that when we got the egg open alittle the membrane was completely dried up and detached from the shell  Poor little man  the membrane appeared almost shriveled up I don't think he would've ever made it out on his own I know he tried so hard!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

So far it sounds like you are doing an excellent job with him. Keep the abdomen area dry with the flour so that it foes not stick to the surface. towels/bedding and pull the yolk back out. Once totally dry, evaluate how strong he is....meaning a crying/feeding response if the beak is touched, or can stand on it's own. If weak then feed some coconut water, a pinch of garlic powder, yogurt and Brewers Yeast if you have it. No formula for added to this the first 12 hours. Hydration is more important right now. If he is strong and shows a good feeding response you might put him in the nest. OR if there is another egg due to hatch add him then.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

About how long do you think it should take to fully dry? I've given him alittle coconut water but after all of the rest on hand just incase I'm going to check him in abou an hour I flour around his belly area so it wouldn't stick to anything


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> In your pix they look like male eyes meaning a split to cinnamon. If you notice there is a dark edge circling the eye, and then a frosted grey look to the iris and then a plum colored pupil.





srtiels said:


> So far it sounds like you are doing an excellent job with him. Keep the abdomen area dry with the flour so that it foes not stick to the surface. towels/bedding and pull the yolk back out. Once totally dry, evaluate how strong he is....meaning a crying/feeding response if the beak is touched, or can stand on it's own. If weak then feed some coconut water, a pinch of garlic powder, yogurt and Brewers Yeast if you have it. No formula for added to this the first 12 hours. Hydration is more important right now. If he is strong and shows a good feeding response you might put him in the nest. OR if there is another egg due to hatch add him then.


Should I lay a towel on top of the bedding just in case? I have a stuffed bunny in there with him so he's not alone


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....put a towel under him. And make sure he is warm. What you can do is take a small jar like a baby food sized jar and fill it with warm water. Wrap a paper towel around it and place it near the baby so that it can rest against it and get warm. Every 30 min check jar and change the cool water for warm water.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say it sounds like you've done an amazing job...this is not an easy task at all.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok I just check led on him and what I had twisted up came undone some so I retwisted it susanne I have an incubator would that keep him warm enough? Or to warm?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Or a heat lamp? I've got the heat pad on but I don't know if that's enough


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Just wanted to say it sounds like you've done an amazing job...this is not an easy task at all.


Thank you I kept thinking this isn't working until I realized the bag was getting smaller yolk wise and that even though the bag or sac was large the yolk was not so I kept on until it appeared I had gotten it all tried a few more times and twisted him up with some flour


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

angelmommy24 said:


> Ok I just check led on him and what I had twisted up came undone some so I retwisted it susanne I have an incubator would that keep him warm enough? Or to warm?


I was wondering how much yogurt/brewers yeast/ should I mix and should I mix it all with the coconut water ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Ok I just check led on him and what I had twisted up came undone some so I retwisted it susanne I have an incubator would that keep him warm enough? Or to warm?


Can you adjust the incubator temp? I would think it could keep him warm enough til he's strong enough to go back with the parents.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

What should it be at? I think it can go up to 101


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sad it looks like little man didn't make it  I tried everything I could and I know had he stayed in the egg he wouldn't had made it membrane was dried and away from the shell he was weak and tiny weighing less then 3 grams which I'm sure has to do with the dehydration? I'm just heartbroken he lived for 3 1/2 hours


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Im so sorry my friend! I feel your pain. It's a terrible feeling!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your little guy. I am not an expert so i did not want to budge in on your thread. I have been following along. 

You tried so hard and obviously took very well care of him! i have lost chicks(not cockatiel) before and i know it is not fun. especially if they die so young.
RIP little baby tiel!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you very much !!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS)))....You did all you possibly could, and did it good. In going back thru your thread I am wondering if one of those pix marks may have been a crack that allowed the egg to quickly dehydrate? And that alone will weaken the little one making it harder to work towards drawing in the blood and yolk. With dehydration the blood would be thicker because there is less fluid volume and pressure in the veins.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

There was 2 cracks I noticed in the egg yesterday? Before the pip marks the pip marks were raised like almost look like stars? But the cracks looked as if you would take an egg and gently tap it causing it to crack alittle I circled that crack and noticed today that the crack and gotten bigger


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....it was the cracks that were at fault them. Check all your other eggs to make sure they don't have cracks. If there are any that are not obvious pipmarkls put a light coat of clear nail polish just on the crack, let dry, and put back in the nest.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok will do Susanne as always you and everyone else on this board are AMAZING I want to CLONE YOU! I will keep you posted on the other babies!! I will also check the eggs & put clear nail polish on any that have cracks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for you loss. Its one of the worst feelings to work so hard to save a baby and then lose it.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Roxy thank you very much for your kind words you & all the other Super Moderators along with EVERYONE else on this board has been so supportive and helpful from the first day I came here- I appreciate it more then you guys will ever no! I will keep you guys posted on the other babies hatching.. I know this little guy is flying free and will watch over his siblings..


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Suzanne, what is a commercial form of povidone-iodine? You mentioned it on one of the pics in on the first page of this thread. 

I am so sorry for your loss Angel.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

leeisme I don't know a commercial brand....I just get it at the drug store. The other thing I have learned to do is if I have any antibiotic capsules I will sprinkle a little powder on the umbilical area where the yolk went in.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending good thoughts to the other eggs/chicks.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

srtiels said:


> leeisme I don't know a commercial brand....I just get it at the drug store. The other thing I have learned to do is if I have any antibiotic capsules I will sprinkle a little powder on the umbilical area where the yolk went in.


Would regular iodine work or would it be too strong? I know I am off topic on this. can you pm me ?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you leeisme I appreciate it thank you everyone


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am so sorry Angel! I have not been imputing as I have no experiance at all but have been following along with many others I assume. You did the best you could, and I bet that dear little tiel appreciated that greatly. Its always hard, I know how you feel. Heck, I was just crying and beating my self up about how I let Drini go and how it is my fault! Rest in Peace little one and always fly high!:angel:

Yes I agree! This forum is the best! No one here will EVER tell you "It's just a bird" ! I hate it when people do that to me or anyone else! It's the same as saying, "it's just a child"! We care bout our birdies too!


----------

